# I keep losing my glasses



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I am one of those people who loses their glasses about 5 times a day. So when I saw these in a magazine, I knew that I had to make some. My daughter is hoping that they will keep my glasses where I need them so that I will stop asking her to look for them for me. :laughing: I just thought that they were funny and it was a fun afternoon project.
Ken


----------



## cane.mba (Jun 1, 2010)

That rocks!! Anyway you could change the design to mirror the moose being mounted on the wall? That would be perfect for my safety glasses, I have 5 pair and can never find any when I need them!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool mooses w/specs.


----------



## Bob N (Apr 2, 2010)

That is just too cool Ken! Is there a pattern you can share? I'd love to make one for myself.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Those are cool looking moose. Appropriate for your locale too yes? I can't help but thinking the one with the shades on could give Joe Camel some competition. Oh wait, he doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments guys. This was just a fun project that only took about 1 1/2 hours to make 3 of them (I gave one to my mother on the east coast) The wall mounted idea is a great one, I think I'll look into that for my safety glasses. :thumbsup: Being Canadian, I never thought of Joe Camel. But now that you mention it, I can totally see the resemblance. Funny. :laughing:
Hopefully, if i can get my butt in gear, I'll make the wall mounted one soon and post some photos.
Ken


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a moose my gpa made in my bathroom that holds my cowboy hat.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Very cool Kenbo!It woulda took me 6 hours to make.Im 62 so I lose my glasses all he time and I,ve got one pair in every room.You'll get there LOL!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Hahahaha... Not only highly functional but very amusing. Especially the moose with the regular glasses. Please find a pair of nerd glasses and post another picture.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Streamwinner said:


> Hahahaha... Not only highly functional but very amusing. Especially the moose with the regular glasses. Please find a pair of nerd glasses and post another picture.


 
Um.........those are my nerd glasses. :blink:


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

you aren't nerdy enough for us... :lol:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm talking about big black rims. Maybe with white tape in the middle.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Streamwinner said:


> Hahahaha... Not only highly functional but very amusing. Especially the moose with the regular glasses. Please find a pair of nerd glasses and post another picture.


 
How's this?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

jlhaslip said:


> you aren't nerdy enough for us... :lol:


 
Am I nerdy enough for you now? :huh:
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SCR0LL3R (May 22, 2010)

Very nice job Kenbo! They look good in natural wood color.

That pattern was designed by Sheila Landry. They are called "See Creatures". There are 12 in all, the deer and moose were featured in last month's Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine. All 12 are available on at our website if anyone is interested. Clicky the link in my sig


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

LOLZ

That was the laugh I needed today. Thanks.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment Keith. I have to say, that I am not really a fan of painting wood but I did consider painting these like the ones in the magazine. Once I saw how they looked natural, I decided to go with my feelings and leave it as it was. I am making some more of them, but I will be making the antlers out of oak to give it a little natural contrast. 
There have been a couple of forum members who have asked me for the pattern and I have PM'd them with a link to the magazine issue with your girlfriends designs in it. You can let your girlfriend know that it was an enjoyable pattern to cut. The only issue that I had with it is I needed to adjust the slot for the arms of the glasses to suit different pairs of glasses. The pattern is not a "one size fits all" sort of thing.
I was also vague in saying that I got the design from a "magazine" in the original post, because I don't know about legal issues of using your girlfriends name on this forum without her permission. I also didn't know the policies of this forum on posting links to your website or advertising her patterns. It is for that reason, that I only gave the information in the form of private messages. The forum members around here are tolerant, lawyers in lawsuits are not. :laughing:
Either way, as a new member on this site, I would suggest keeping the "plugging" of your girlfriend's patterns to a minimum and to possibly start a new thread to showcase some of your work designed by her. "Hi-jacking" another members thread to "plug" a product or website is kind of a no-no around here. But seeing that you are a fellow Canadian, I'll overlook it this time. :laughing: Tell your girlfriend to keep up the good work and I look forward to her furthur contributions to the magazine.
Ken


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Seriously, why use wood, if your just going to paint? 


I think the mieces look great.


----------



## SCR0LL3R (May 22, 2010)

When I see people asking where to get a pattern that i know where to get, I don't see a problem with answering the question. I was just happy to see somebody enjoying our work and got excited. Sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

No offense taken. Just trying to get you up to speed as to how things work around here. Glad to have you aboard.


----------

